# My Metriaclima sp. Zebra gold Kawanga



## findelat (Jul 10, 2011)

Hi,

I would like to introduce my favourite trio of metriaclima. The are now in 300 litres tank with some lab. hongi, ps. Acei Negara and some others

The male









When it was changing...


















The females (some months ago)


----------



## LanceN34 (Mar 24, 2011)

you are the first person on here that I have seen with another Zebra Gold Kawanga. Here is mine....I've always wondered how to get a group of females for him. He is in my all male tank.


----------



## findelat (Jul 10, 2011)

They are not so usual even here in Spain. 
I bought them tree one year ago when they were a little bigger than a fry and when the grew up they were a trio 1/2. 
Now they are spwaning and a I have exchange some **** but I guess we two are far from one to each other


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

Gorgeous mbuna!


----------



## LanceN34 (Mar 24, 2011)

Just curious, findelat, do yours dig like crazy? Mine digs every grain of sand out of under all the rock piles, I have heaps of sand all over in my tank from him.


----------



## findelat (Jul 10, 2011)

LanceN34 said:


> Just curious, findelat, do yours dig like crazy? Mine digs every grain of sand out of under all the rock piles, I have heaps of sand all over in my tank from him.


Yes, the male dig under/around every rock he can. Then he awaits for females and dance, but speds most of time digging and spiting sand


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Shouldn't the females be brown?


----------



## findelat (Jul 10, 2011)

noki said:


> Shouldn't the females be brown?


The pictures of the females were taken some months ago. Now they are still kind of yellow, but a little more dark.


----------



## MalawiMan24 (Sep 15, 2010)

I could be wrong findelat but your kawanga kinda looks like a yellow lab hybrid and would explain why the females aren't brown.


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

Nice fish and pictures!


MalawiMan24 said:


> I could be wrong findelat but your kawanga kinda looks like a yellow lab hybrid and would explain why the females aren't brown.


Doesn't look like a hybrid to me.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

To be honest, I've been sitting quietly for a few days too. I don't know, the OP's fish don't have the typical zebra shape, and aren't coloured the way I've seen any zebra golds.


----------



## LanceN34 (Mar 24, 2011)

Fogelhund said:


> To be honest, I've been sitting quietly for a few days too. I don't know, the OP's fish don't have the typical zebra shape, and aren't coloured the way I've seen any zebra golds.


I was kinda thinkin the same thing with the shape. Im far from an expert but assuming my zebra gold pictured above is pure, they do have different head/body shapes.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

LanceN34... your zebra gold looks exactly as I would expect.


----------



## malawimix (Oct 8, 2008)

here is my male.....my females are brown


----------



## Steffano2 (Jan 11, 2007)

malawimix said:


> here is my male.....my females are brown


Awesome looking dude! Are you breeding them at this time or is he a solo male?


----------



## Shahlvah (Dec 28, 2011)

They are gorgeous, very nice fish.....


----------

